# Off grid survival property for sale



## Idaho Liberty

I'm selling my off grid property - it's a self sufficient oasis in north central idaho where the weather is very mild and the growing season is long. The home is a fabulous lodge style home, 3700 sq ft, with 8.75 developed acres. There are 3 pastures, a barn, shop, pump house, 2 wells, natural spring, seasonal pond, chicken coop (chickens included) huge garden, orchard, dual wood stoves, solar energy, propane applicances, but still tied in to grid if traditional electricity was wanted. You can see all the details here:
Idaho Survival Property | Orofino, ID 83544


----------



## mtman

it looks beautiful, however i think your in the wrong place


----------



## AR Aaron

mtman said:


> it looks beautiful, however i think your in the wrong place


yeah... what he said.


----------



## sdharlow

Hmmm... Got to agree. Beautiful, but way far off from Homesteading.


----------



## Helena

"me thinks" after seeing that this is your first posting that you might be an agent ?? Lovely home but not something I would consider a homestead and self-sufficent.


----------



## Pearl B

Beautiful place, I think your in the wrong place too. Good luck though.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Why are you selling? That is an obvious high end custom set up!

Also, when you join a forum such as HT, your first post shouldn't be one to sell to sell your home, as that will directly cause folks to doubt your intent for being on this forum...


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

What an awesome looking place! It seems more of a private resort than a home. Executive type people would pay big money to spend the weekend in a place like that. But then again, it might be the setting for some kind of creepy horror movie too.


----------



## Peggy

I would think most homesteaders can't afford that. I certainly can't!


----------



## unregistered168043

How much for the 250sq ft shack?


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

Nice place,great garden area too.
Good luck.


----------



## DenMacII

A 'Survival' property, regardless of location, would not have the massive wall of windows. That's a major defect. Nice upscale resort type place though. I'm sure some city slicker will see it a deal. Best of luck to you...


----------



## Haven

Nice place with pretty views. I'm not sure why people think this is not a homesteading property??? Looks awfully self-sufficient to me.


----------



## InvalidID

For that kinda money I'm gonna need more acres. That's just me though.


----------



## Idaho Liberty

Hi everyone, I'm the owner of this off-grid property and I wanted to apologize if I posted it in the wrong place. I really thought the real estate forum of a homesteading site would be an appropriate place to post an ad for a self-sufficient solar farm.


----------



## Our Little Farm

It is. It's just that it's probably out of most folks reach financially, BUT you never know. It might catch the right persons interest.

Welcome to HomesteadingToday.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Idaho Liberty said:


> Hi everyone, I'm the owner of this off-grid property and I wanted to apologize if I posted it in the wrong place. I really thought the real estate forum of a homesteading site would be an appropriate place to post an ad for a self-sufficient solar farm.


To clarify what was meant by an HTer saying you "are in the wrong place," referring not to where you posted your thread, as this is the right place on the forum for that. The issue that has been brought up is that you are garnering some suspicion on your intent to be on this Forum. Why? You joined and your very first post was to sell your property, not to contribute to the HT Forum and be part of the homesteading family here. Most folks join this forum to be part of it, interact with others who are like-minded, and contribute (not join just to sell a property). 

In your case, your intent may be misunderstood (?).


----------



## AngieM2

lorichristie said:


> Why are you selling? That is an obvious high end custom set up!
> 
> Also, when you join a forum such as HT, your first post shouldn't be one to sell to sell your home, as that will directly cause folks to doubt your intent for being on this forum...


As lorichdistie said this an advertising place cor participating forum members. ones that visit other sections and contribute, not just free advertising for those that find us on the net. would you care to become part of us and contribte, or not?


----------



## Our Little Farm

It's a lovely place you have and much of what I see fits into HT well. So why the move? Will you be continuing this kind of lifestyle elsewhere and are you interested in any other parts of Homesteadingtoday? We have a great gardening section, I did enjoy your photos of that, and we have a wonderful survival forum too.

Come join us!


----------



## Idaho Liberty

Hi everyone, now I understand the concern. I found this forum because I was seeking places to advertise my home for sale to like minded individuals. When I found this forum with a Real Estate section and other homes advertised for sale, I thought it was appropriate to advertise here. I didn't know it was bad ettiquette to do that because I've never participated in a blog or forum before and I assumed this section was for advertising homes for sale. But I do apologize - I meant no offense at all. And now that I've come across your forum, I've been following it and am really interested in being involved. It was also asked why we're selling it and the reason is because we want to purchase a larger property (maybe 100 acres) where we can raise a few cattle and grow feed for our cattle and horses and remove that barrier to independence. I hope this explains what I was thinking, and I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


----------

